# Foodstamps



## TripStench (Jul 29, 2007)

im a traveling kid hailing from iowa trying to get foodstamps, can somebody help me out with what i should or shouldnt say on the application.

any help would be awesome


----------



## slum (Jul 29, 2007)

just tell them your new on the streets, if you don't have anything like a car or a lease,(no paper trail) just say you need emercncy food stamps. Alot of times with this you'll get a per diem till the card activates. watch what city you do it in. Some are more intense then others. some will give more loot then others. Minnapolis was the easiest i ever had it. in and out in an hour, and plenty of cash.


----------



## slum (Jul 29, 2007)

my mistake not cash, food stamp money


----------



## emptypockets (Jul 29, 2007)

it's extremely easy to get approved. just make it out that you're homeless and looking for employment, etc. they should review it and give you an ebt card/foodstamps. you usually have 3 months to use them...if still not employed by the end of the 3 months they will cut them off. however, some caseworkers will consider you employed if you tell them that you do oddjobs here and there, etc.


----------



## Rizzo (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay sometimes on apps they ask if you have a warrant..... if you say no but you have one they might check but odds are they wont
If you say yes they will give you the foodstamps still but they will also report that they saw you which means you have to leave asap. Plus some states (like oregon) dont give cash but you can always sell your foodstamps. like if you sell 150 dollars worth of foodstamps you could get 75 dollars cash. etc etc....


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2007)

*Rizzo wrote:*


> Okay sometimes on apps they ask if you have a warrant..... if you say no but you have one they might check but odds are they wont
> If you say yes they will give you the foodstamps still but they will also report that they saw you which means you have to leave asap. Plus some states (like oregon) dont give cash but you can always sell your foodstamps. like if you sell 150 dollars worth of foodstamps you could get 75 dollars cash. etc etc....



it depends on what your warrant is for. I've had misdemeanor warrants and gotten foodstamps 2 times w/ no trouble.

and if you've ever been convicted of a drug related felony... you won't get any. they know you can sell drugs and expect you to do so in order to buy food. hhaha

as per the original question... you're a traveler, aka HOMELESS... and broke.. and you've probbaly got nothign major to hide (you won't be able to hide much) so just tell them the truth. "I'm homeless... jobless... I need foodstamps"

no sweat

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/09/06 08:57


----------



## jamessheaj (Sep 6, 2007)

yea when i went to montreal i saw looots of homeless. and a girl who looked like a squater flying a sign saying just need to get back home or something i dont know though didnt get a good luck since it was crowded on the sidewalk


----------



## iamcrkt (Sep 7, 2007)

PM me and i'll tell you how I doubled up on the current system.


----------

